# Multiple local users

## Cherez

Some months ago I bought a computer from http://groovix.com/, a pretty nice company whose biggest advertising point is selling computers that allow several simultaneous local users (a great way to prevent family quarrels over who gets the "bad" computer.) Unfortunatly, the system came with a patched version of Debian, and after trying to install Gentoo I've had trouble configuring the system to allow 2 independent users.

I've gotten to the point where the mice, monitors, and video cards tie together correctly, but I can only have 1 X session displaying at once (based on the vterminal I am open to) and no matter what I can't get X to separate the keyboards between the 2 workshations.

My best search for TFM to R gave me http://www.linux.com/howtos/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/ which mentions requiring http://www.ltn.lv/~aivils/?proj_id=ruby

Does anyone know any other way I can acheive this, or is there any chance of getting Ruby integrated into gentoo-sources (maybe a multi-local-user USE flag?)

Thanks for any help!

----------

## erik258

My guess would be that the solution would lie in a correctly tweaked /etc/init.d/xorg.conf file.  You might even consider running two X-servers off of different config files.

have you begun to edit this file yet?   

If I were you I would check out http://www.xfree86.org/current/DESIGN2.html

maybe that can help you find out what you need to do.

Your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf can also help I'd bet, and I bet i can help some too.  let's see if this does work.

here's something that may be helpful. on mycomputer, 

```
cat /dev/input/event0 
```

seems to show me all sorts of output from the keyboard I am typing this all on right now. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>      "03Dá!
> 
>            "03Dá!
> ...

 

and so on.  You could use a similar command no doubt to find out which of your input devices were which files and then manually specify a device file in xorg.conf.  

I find that this is necessary anyway for me, to get my mouse scroll wheel to work.  Also my xorg.conf never --configure to use the /dev/input/mice file so I always set that manually. The same can, i would bet, be done for all mice and keyboards.  Then create a few serverlayouts, and reference them at the command line like they say in the link, whatever that means exactly you'll have to find out ; )

frankly, for the record i sincerely douby you need ruby to do this.  no way, that's what i tend to think.

----------

## erik258

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3232790#3232790

----------

## sternklang

Perhaps this Linux Gazette article on someone who built a 6-headed/6-user system will help as it includes the relevant info from various config files.

----------

## Cherez

Thanks for all the help!

It would appear the problem was partly that Xorg 6.9 and 7.0 are masked right now. I don't have time tosafely update right now but I will try to upgrade to 7.0 and try again.

----------

